# Crossdressing - Hot or Not?



## Karren (Oct 7, 2007)

Just saw this on E Online dot com...... Chris Crocker, Britt's No 1 Fan? lol At the Reality Awards.... So what do yo think? Hot or Not?

Fashion Police: The Lineup - Photo Gallery - E! Online







Dress is cute but don't like the shoes at all... New wig would help...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 7, 2007)

i agree with you on the shoes, but the dress is really cute!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 7, 2007)

wow, he's got great looking legs and the dress is cute...


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 7, 2007)

Need sexier shoes!!


----------



## Karren (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Need sexier shoes!! and nylons!! A requirement.... It's in the crossdressers hand book!! hehe


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 7, 2007)

NOT. It is too bare. He needs to wear a top underneath it, and maybe it should be a little longer too. The shoes are too grandma-ish.


----------



## Karren (Oct 7, 2007)

This is his profile I found - YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 7, 2007)

It's ok. He needs a spray tan or something!


----------



## Solimar (Oct 7, 2007)

It looks to bare, I agree with Amanda. Plus, the shoes just SUCK.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 7, 2007)

He needs a boob bra, lol


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, those shoes are wrong. He needs something more flattering to his muscular arms. Nylons or a good spray of those Air Stockings would be better. I'll have to say a NOT with this look. Maybe next time...


----------



## xEdenx (Oct 7, 2007)

Cute dress but needs new shoes and a tan lol.


----------



## karrieann (Oct 7, 2007)

the attitude pulls it off.


----------



## Maysie (Oct 7, 2007)

the dress would be ok if it didnt emphasize his broad shoulders/arms...


----------



## macface (Oct 7, 2007)

too plain


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 7, 2007)

the dress is super cute. I also think he needs a boob bra.


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 7, 2007)

He looks beautiful!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 7, 2007)

Eh....


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 8, 2007)

personally i don't like the dress


----------



## farris2 (Oct 8, 2007)

He kicks ass on eyeliner application


----------



## makeuptard (Oct 8, 2007)

I think he's perfect the way he is. I've seen his video blogs so I totally get the personality with it. He is JUST himself. It's not even like he's crossdressing becuase he has the broad shoulders but a fabulous face and idea about fashion. The shoes are cute and fit the style of gender clash.

Also, I don't think he's wearing a wig. I'm pretty sure thats his real hair.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NOT. It is too bare. He needs to wear a top underneath it, and maybe it should be a little longer too. The shoes are too grandma-ish. my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Christie ann (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the dress, but it needs something up front to make it fit better. The shoes don't go. The eyes are great, his best feature


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 8, 2007)

he does make a sexy woman


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 8, 2007)

He's so strange, but not bad in the picture. I hate the shoes and the dress is cute but emphasizes his shoulders. His reason for not wearing fake boobs may be personal taste.


----------



## Nox (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the attitude pulls it off. Yes, very true! But try as he might, he's still looking like a man in woman's clothing. What he needs is to tie it all together. Get the feminine poses down pact, the makeup is good but it's a little draggy, wear some sheer hoisery, get some sexier shoes, and then he can throw down with the best of 'em!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Oct 8, 2007)

s/he needs a stuffed bra and perhaps some stockings or spray tan. outside of that, i think it's a very cute look. i love the dress. the wig is a great color, but something more bouncy /less straight might look even better? i d k.


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

too revealing for my taste! not working at all! love the hair, though.


----------



## Claire_CD (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't really like the dress but her make-up is hot. Why wouldn't you wear pantyhose though, I'd wear them 24/7 if I could.


----------



## cute77777 (Oct 9, 2007)

hes gorgeous i love chris crocker and yea hes not wearing enough clothing . also you know thats his real hair right?


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 9, 2007)

ummmm... no


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 9, 2007)

I think he passes as a woman, fo rsure. He need a few more feminine touches though. Like everyone said, better shoes and a tank or top under that dress.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 13, 2007)

Definately *NOT*.


----------



## fawp (Oct 13, 2007)

Actually, I think he looks much better in drag than he does as a man.


----------



## Karren (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, I think he looks much better in drag than he does as a man. Don't we all? lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 14, 2007)

Its better than that weird leopard print thing he always has on. lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

He has a nice face, makeup looks nice. Just needs to throw out everything else and start all over again.


----------



## han (Oct 14, 2007)

me no likey.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely needs pantyhose, a tan and some different shoes! Nice legs though! lol...


----------



## Anthea (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with you Karen I dont like the Shoes, dress is nice, he needs a bit of shape and a shirt/top under the dress to hide his broad shoulders and arms, would perhaps look better I think. Otherwise I have seen a lot worse.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you Karen I dont like the Shoes, dress is nice, he needs a bit of shape and a shirt/top under the dress to hide his broad shoulders and arms, would perhaps look better I think. Otherwise I have seen a lot worse. Me too... Iv'e seen worse... just looking in my mirror!! hehe


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 15, 2007)

i like the dress, except that it accentuates his wide shoulders, i wish he had worn a shawl or sweater or a halter maybe?

but other wise i like it the dress is super cute


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks great--needs a little color on the legs. But has nice legs!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the attitude pulls it off. I have to agree on this one


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

Karen this was fun. We need more crossdressing pics. Amanda Lepore? Hmmmm.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 18, 2007)

his legs and arms are hideous!!! IMO!


----------



## Karren (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karen this was fun. We need more crossdressing pics. Amanda Lepore? Hmmmm. There's Action Transvestite Eddie Izzard but he's not that glamorous..... and then there's always Alexis Arquette... Trans sexual "Brother" of the famouse of Richmond Arquette, David Arquette, Patricia Arquette and Rosanna Arquette...

She hot or not in this pink outfit??? I love pink myself... just not that shinny!! lol PS I couldn't get the pink outfir to come in right either....


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 19, 2007)

You know I just thought Amanda wouldn't be considered a crossdresser would she? But good grief Ru Paul is gorgeous!! I'm gonna have to pull up some info on Alexis. Didn't know that there were so many Arquette's.

I couldn't see the pink outfit. It was a question mark in a blue box but it may be my browser.


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know I just thought Amanda wouldn't be considered a crossdresser would she? But good grief Ru Paul is gorgeous!! I'm gonna have to pull up some info on Alexis. Didn't know that there were so many Arquette's.
I couldn't see the pink outfit. It was a question mark in a blue box but it may be my browser.

Just google Alexis... She's all over the place... Here's Eddie.....


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's Action Transvestite Eddie Izzard but he's not that glamorous..... and then there's always Alexis Arquette... Trans sexual "Brother" of the famouse of Richmond Arquette, David Arquette, Patricia Arquette and Rosanna Arquette...
She hot or not in this pink outfit??? I love pink myself... just not that shinny!! lol

http://64.211.46.141/rp/ArquetteAlexis255035524.jpg

OMG I love Alexis Arquetteshe kicks ass!

did you see her on VH1s Surreal Life? Seeing that made me have so much more respect for her


----------



## Karren (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I love Alexis Arquetteshe kicks ass!

did you see her on VH1s Surreal Life? Seeing that made me have so much more respect for her

I did see a few episodes of surreal live seaon 4 I think... Also had Sherman Hensley and Florence hederson... Was a SL marathon and wish I had recorded it.. She's very good and believable and tough.. Had to to go through the crap she went through.. Always guys in bars giving her a hard time calling her Tranny and all..


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 19, 2007)

Concur with the general opinion about the shoes!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont care for the outfit myself

but all in all Not Bad!


----------



## jessi_kat (Nov 28, 2007)

the broad shoulders don't do him any favours


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish I had his gams!


----------



## asdf (Nov 28, 2007)

yes

mah


----------



## andrea90 (Nov 28, 2007)

I have always considered Eddie as more of a guy in a skirt. His stand up act is very funny.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

I think his dress is cute, shoes suck. But I think his body is just manly. Wide shoulders, I don't think he has femine legs, and he has a very...strong chin, like that of a man. Same with that Amanda, her chin throws the whole thing off...well that's just my opinion, what do I know?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 30, 2007)

It's wayy too boring.


----------



## vivian123 (Nov 30, 2007)

.....


----------



## colormeup (Nov 30, 2007)

One thing I like about chris crocker is that he shows guys can wear makeup and not look hideous. Actually same goes for clothes, guys can wear just about any style so long as the outfit is well chosen. I think the rocky horror pictures show has done more harm than good. It seems that's the first thing people think when they hear, guys and makeup.


----------



## Karren (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a guy too!!! From NYC's pride parade... Image:Transgender at NYC Gay Pride Parade by David Shankbone.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Damn... I'm jeleous...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a guy too!!! From NYC's pride parade... Image:Transgender at NYC Gay Pride Parade by David Shankbone.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Damn... I'm jeleous...
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._Shankbone.jpg

Look at how skinny his arms are! He's definitely got a very feminine figure!


----------



## colormeup (Dec 1, 2007)

I would have never guessed that to be a guy. Call me what you will but I can't wait for guys to have the same fashion freedom that women do.


----------



## Karren (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would have never guessed that to be a guy. Call me what you will but I can't wait for guys to have the same fashion freedom that women do. Well the only problem I have with that is everyone is dressing the same, it's going to make crossdressing very difficult!! lol


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeha, I'm not digging the shoes either


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a guy too!!! From NYC's pride parade... Image:Transgender at NYC Gay Pride Parade by David Shankbone.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Damn... I'm jeleous...
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._Shankbone.jpg

Wow, I'm jealous too!


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 1, 2007)

the dress is cute, the shoes are blah, and the make up is horrible. he does have hot legs though and he COULD make a hot woman.

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is a guy too!!! From NYC's pride parade... Image:Transgender at NYC Gay Pride Parade by David Shankbone.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Damn... I'm jeleous...
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._Shankbone.jpg

i think i saw her on tv once and DAMN! that has got to be the hottest transgendered person ever. definately breaks alot of sterotypes. i


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think that shirt was intended to be worn without a top under. Besides that he looks good! He went and put on heels, he might as well spice them up a bit though!


----------



## opla42 (Dec 4, 2007)

wow legs


----------



## livelovelaughxo (Dec 7, 2007)

eww everything she's wearing is blah


----------



## kyootiexjanie (Jan 4, 2008)

he weirds me outt..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 4, 2008)

if you look up malaysian cross dressers (sorry if i misspelled that) on google you will see it is like a freaking art form they are so gorgeous and you really cant even tell that they are not women


----------



## colormeup (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you look up malaysian cross dressers (sorry if i misspelled that) on google you will see it is like a freaking art form they are so gorgeous and you really cant even tell that they are not women A guy at work once brought in a pic of him and this chick on his vacation to Thailand or something. Everyone was like, oh is that your girlfriend, shes pretty hot. Turned out to be a guy. He said getting your picture taken with one of these guys is a tourist attraction.


----------



## Darla (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not a sociologist or anything (but i did stay at a holiday inn last night) but it seems that men from the far east do not have the strong facial feature differences that seem more prevalent with Caucasians with their stronger facial features (nose and more pronounced forehead) makes it much easier to look like a woman. (i did remember something from college and a only got a c in that one)


----------



## Jamie L. Squire (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the dress, but something needs to be worn on top to cover the larger arms. Makeup is very nice and the hair is good too. The legs most definitely need to be clad in some type of nylons and the shoes absolutely have to go.


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 22, 2008)

NOT. The makeup is ok, but the outfit could be better all around.


----------



## Darla (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't say I'm big on Chris Crocker. The whole Brittany worship thing was a bit much and then exposing your naughty bits in front of the paparazzi a la Brittany was even worse. Hopefully the 15 minutes has already expired. I think what happens is all CDs get lumped in when you pull stunts like that and i'm not happy about that.

_On the fashion: _ hate the shoes, buy some panties, hate the dress (looks like something from the thrift store) , hair is ratty. I got my claws out now! (Meoooowww ---- Hisssss!)


----------



## Lori_TG (Nov 3, 2008)

No the whole outfit is wrong! I've seen better pics of him and this def is not one of them!


----------



## Jimmy_nv (Nov 3, 2008)

wonderful... She is looking very beautiful


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 3, 2008)

i think someone needs a stylist or something


----------



## stephaniedunntg (Jan 9, 2010)

I think the whole look is great....no tanning is necessary, cookie cutter looks aren't always the best, it's quite nice when something is actually different and doesn't follow along with all the trends or fashion sense.


----------



## season (Jan 9, 2010)

Not


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 9, 2010)

This post is waaay old to be responding to now.


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2010)

For some of us crossdressing never gets old!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 12, 2010)

Really!!!!!


----------



## Lori_TG (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't like anything about this look. I agree with MacFace...the dress is plain. The shoes are ugly...it just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## iwishiwasagirl6 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cute dress need different shoes though


----------

